# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  محاسبه حدودی تاثیر تراز معدل و کنکور بر تراز کل

## Aslan

سلام
همونطور که میدونیم تراز کل کنکور 15000 هستش.
تو مرجله اول میان تراز نمرات کنکور رو از 11250 بدست میارن
همچنین تراز نمرات کتبی سوم رو از 3750 به دست میارن

(دقت  کنید که پارسال هر دو رو از 15000 بدست میاوردن و اگه تراز نمرات کتبی  بیشتر از تراز کنکور بود ،3750 از تراز کل رو به نمرات کتبی سوم اختصاص  میدادن،یعنی به نسبت 25 درصد تاثیرش رومیزاشت) 
(همچنین دقت کنید که اگه  عنوان دیپلم شما با گروه آزمایشی که تو کنکور میخواید شرکت کنید متفاوت  باشه این تاثیر و به تبع اون ترازش کمتر میشه(با دوز متفاوت برا زیر گروهای  متفاوت))
(برای درک تاثیر تراز : تراز رتبه 250 منطقه 2 : 11200    تراز رتبه 1000 منطقه 2 : 10300)

حالا  برای محاسبه تراز سوابق تحصیلی میان معدل میانگین کشوری رو (که اینجا  حدودا 13 میگیریم) به عنوان مبنا قرار میدن.مشکل اصلی اینجاس .چرا که ما  نمیدونیم پراکنش نمرات بین دانش آموزا چطور هستش؟ولی میتونیم از قلمچی که  جدودا 80 هزارتا داوطلب داره به عنوان یه تخمین قابل تحمل!(ولی به شدت  متزلزل ) استفاده کنیم
تو قلمچی هم همونطور که میدونید حداقل تراز دو رو  بر 4000 هزار میگرده یعنی حدود 44 درصد تراز کامل.که اگه بخوایم برای  کنکور شبیه سازی کنیم میشه 1650 (از 3750)
خب اگه دقت کرده باشید میبینید که 2100 نمره از تراز کل (که مبنای سازمان سنجش برا رتبتون هست) پرید!البته این برای کسایی هس که معدلشون زیر خط فقر هستش!و با توکل بر خدا تونستن درسا رو پاس کنن!

و یک نکته اینکه من اینجا برا راحتی به معدل اشاره کردم درحالیکه درسها جدا جدا تاثیر میزارن
و یک نکته دیگه اینکه این عددا حدودی بودن و با واقعیت فاصله دارن

خب دوستان اگه درست بود بریم یه مقایسه بین یه رتبه و درصدایی که امسال با یه معدل فرضی برای رسیدن بهش لازم دارید رو بزاریم

----------


## rezasara

دوستان عزیز ب نظر من نیاز نیست اینقدر تمرکز بدید روی این تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی!!!!!!!!!!!!!یکی از دوستام ک تو تیز هوشان بود و معدلش هم 19 ب بالا بود رتبه ی کنکورش 8200 شد حالا این معدل این آقا چقدر تاثیر داره واسش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aslan

> دوستان عزیز ب نظر من نیاز نیست اینقدر تمرکز بدید روی این تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی!!!!!!!!!!!!!یکی از دوستام ک تو تیز هوشان بود و معدلش هم 19 ب بالا بود رتبه ی کنکورش 8200 شد حالا این معدل این آقا چقدر تاثیر داره واسش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ای من قربون تو بشم پسر
حرف ما هم همینه
مشکل اینجاس که خیلی از اعضا خواه ناخواه یاد این موضوع میقتن.ناامیدی و ...
ببین چند تا تاپیک زده شده..وبلاگ زدن...تو اون یکی فروم ها تبلیغ کردن
من خواستم اینجوری قضیه رو فیصله بدم بره...*

----------


## ali_s9412

> دوستان عزیز ب نظر من نیاز نیست اینقدر تمرکز بدید روی این تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی!!!!!!!!!!!!!یکی از دوستام ک تو تیز هوشان بود و معدلش هم 19 ب بالا بود رتبه ی کنکورش 8200 شد حالا این معدل این آقا چقدر تاثیر داره واسش!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*دوست عزیز ممکنه درصدای کنکورش پایین بوده اینم روش تاثیر گذاشته رتبشو آورده تا 8200
اگه طبق درصدای کنکورش بهش رتبه میدادن ممکنه 10-15 هزار میشد
..................................................  ..................................................  ........
چون هر چه به رتبه های پایین تر (4رقمی و 3رقمی)نزدیک تر میشیم جابجای رتبه ها بر اساس نمرات نهایی خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه
پس نگرانی ما الکی نیست
به دلایلی که قبلا گفته شده و اشکالاتی که به نهاییا وارده ،تاثیرش ظلمه بزرگیه ، مهمه که ما شکایت و اعتراضمونو نسبت به تاثیر مستقیم دنبال کنیم
تاثیر مثبت تو کنکور 93 حق مسلم ماست!*  :Y (571):

----------


## Aslan

> *دوست عزیز ممکنه درصدای کنکورش پایین بوده اینم روش تاثیر گذاشته رتبشو آورده تا 8200
> اگه طبق درصدای کنکورش بهش رتبه میدادن ممکنه 10-15 هزار میشد
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........
> چون هر چه به رتبه های پایین تر (4رقمی و 3رقمی)نزدیک تر میشیم جابجای رتبه ها بر اساس نمرات نهایی خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه
> پس نگرانی ما الکی نیست
> به دلایلی که قبلا گفته شده و اشکالاتی که به نهاییا وارده ،تاثیرش ظلمه بزرگیه ، مهمه که ما شکایت و اعتراضمونو نسبت به تاثیر مستقیم دنبال کنیم
> تاثیر مثبت تو کنکور 93 حق مسلم ماست!*


سلام عزیز
اصل کار شما درسته
مقایسه کیفیت کنکور و امتحان نهایی قیاس مع الفارقه.
تاثیر دادن همچین آزمون بیخودی با اون مشکلاتش اشتباهه(تا وقتی درستش کنن)
اما وقتی میای میگی که باید فکر پزشکی رو از ذهنمون بیرون کنیم و ... .ما با اینجاش مشکل داریم.با اضطرابایی که تو داوطلبا ایجاد میشه.استرسا و اضطرابایی که اگه اعتراض به جایی نرسه چند برابر میشه.تو رتبه های 10 15 هزار تاثیرش بیشتره،درست.ولی این رتبه اونی نیس که باهاش پزشکی آورد.که حالا که تاثیر مستقیم شده بگیم نهایی ها خیلی تاثیر دارن تو قبولی رشته های برتر..

----------


## rezasara

> *دوست عزیز ممکنه درصدای کنکورش پایین بوده اینم روش تاثیر گذاشته رتبشو آورده تا 8200
> اگه طبق درصدای کنکورش بهش رتبه میدادن ممکنه 10-15 هزار میشد
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ........
> چون هر چه به رتبه های پایین تر (4رقمی و 3رقمی)نزدیک تر میشیم جابجای رتبه ها بر اساس نمرات نهایی خیلی خیلی بیشتر میشه
> پس نگرانی ما الکی نیست
> به دلایلی که قبلا گفته شده و اشکالاتی که به نهاییا وارده ،تاثیرش ظلمه بزرگیه ، مهمه که ما شکایت و اعتراضمونو نسبت به تاثیر مستقیم دنبال کنیم
> تاثیر مثبت تو کنکور 93 حق مسلم ماست!*


دوست عزیز خوب درصد ای کنکورش ضعیف بوده ک رتبش شده 8200!!!!!!!!!!!! نظر من اینه اگه تو کنکور درصد خوبی کسب نکنید معدل نمی تونه معجزه کنه!!!!!!!!!!!
موفق باشین

----------


## House M.D

آقا اصلان میشه بگی منبع این چیزایی که نوشتی کجا یا چه کسی هست ؟ .... تازه آخرش من نفهمیدم که چی شد ؟ مثلا برا من که معدل کتبیم 14.5 هست و نمرات درسام هم با کمی بالا و پایین در همین حده ... اگر درصدای کنکورم در حد رتبه 1000 منطقه 2 امسال باشه با تاثیر نمرات نهایی رتبم کنکور 93 چقدر میشه ؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> سلام عزیز
> اصل کار شما درسته
> مقایسه کیفیت کنکور و امتحان نهایی قیاس مع الفارقه.
> تاثیر دادن همچین آزمون بیخودی با اون مشکلاتش اشتباهه(تا وقتی درستش کنن)
> اما وقتی میای میگی که باید فکر پزشکی رو از ذهنمون بیرون کنیم و ... .ما با اینجاش مشکل داریم.با اضطرابایی که تو داوطلبا ایجاد میشه.استرسا و اضطرابایی که اگه اعتراض به جایی نرسه چند برابر میشه.تو رتبه های 10 15 هزار تاثیرش بیشتره،درست.ولی این رتبه اونی نیس که باهاش پزشکی آورد.که حالا که تاثیر مستقیم شده بگیم نهایی ها خیلی تاثیر دارن تو قبولی رشته های برتر..





> دوست عزیز خوب درصد ای کنکورش ضعیف بوده ک رتبش شده 8200!!!!!!!!!!!! نظر من اینه اگه تو کنکور درصد خوبی کسب نکنید معدل نمی تونه معجزه کنه!!!!!!!!!!!
> موفق باشین


*دوست عزیز اول من که واضح گفتم تو رتبه های 4 رقمی و 3رقمی (اصلا زیر 3-4هزار  که ملت پزشکی میارن) همین نمرات ، همین 0.25 ، 0.5 نمره میتونه خیلی رتبه جابجا کنه تا جایی که اصلا پزشکی نیاری با اینکه درصدات مناسب بودن بر اساس کنکور 92 (مخصوصا برا اونایی که نهاییاشون خیلی پایینه)
.................
خب دوست عزیز دوم شما میگی نهاییا پارسال بی تاثیر بوده مثلا دوست خودتون،من میگم تاثیر داشته رو همین دوست خودتون . درصداش پایین بوده رتبش میشده مثلا 12000 نهاییاش تاثیر مثبت گذاشته شده 8200 پس تاثیر گذاشته دیگه*

----------


## saeid_NRT

من که کلا نفهمیدم :Yahoo (66): 
فقط یه سوال! درسا دونه دونه تاثیر میذارن یا معدل تاثیر میذاره؟مثلا نهایی زیست روی درصدای زیست تاثیر میذاره یا کل نهایی روی کل کنکور تاثیر میذاره؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> من که کلا نفهمیدم
> فقط یه سوال! درسا دونه دونه تاثیر میذارن یا معدل تاثیر میذاره؟مثلا نهایی زیست روی درصدای زیست تاثیر میذاره یا کل نهایی روی کل کنکور تاثیر میذاره؟


*تراز درس نهایی رو تراز همون درس تو کنکور
ما برای اخنصار میگیم معدل وگرنه اصلش همونیه که گفتم*

----------


## Aslan

> آقا اصلان میشه بگی منبع این چیزایی که نوشتی کجا یا چه کسی هست ؟ .... تازه آخرش من نفهمیدم که چی شد ؟ مثلا برا من که معدل کتبیم 14.5 هست و نمرات درسام هم با کمی بالا و پایین در همین حده ... اگر درصدای کنکورم در حد رتبه 1000 منطقه 2 امسال باشه با تاثیر نمرات نهایی رتبم کنکور 93 چقدر میشه ؟


منبع نداره!چون این روش تو خیلی مراحل روش سازمان سنجش نیس!ولی نتیجه هر دو با تقریب خوبی یکیه..
میشه گفت تفاوتشون در نحوه جمع و تفریقه..
+
هدف تاپیک اینی که خواستی نیس!چون پراکندگی معدل رو نداریم
هدف این بود که بگیم با معدل  پایین هم میشه رتبه خوب آورد(تو سال 86 و 87 هم 15 درصد تاثیر مستقیم بود فک کنم)

تراز کل دو جزء داره:1- تراز نمرات کتبی نهایی               2-تراز کنکور
مثلا شما تو کنکور در حد رتبه 4 رقمی ظاهر شدید..بنابراین تراز کنکورتون با داوطلبای دیگه که درصدایی مثل شما زدن یکیه

ولی چون که طبق آمار خیلیا تو محدوده رتبه 4 رقمی هستن که معدل 17،18 دارن و باعث میشه که تراز نمرات نهایی شما زیاد پایین کشیده نشه و با تراز کنکور بتونید جبران کنید

استثنائی ترین (و افتضاح ترین) حالت اینه که معدل شما 9 باشه و معدل دوستتون 20.دراینصورت حدود 1600 تا اختلاف تراز نمرات نهایی پیدا میکنید که اگه نسبت ببندیم میشه 2100 تا تراز کنکور که باید تیرماه جبران بشه..کارنامه های گزینه دو رو نگاه کنید میفهمید که برای این اختلاف تراز چقدر باید درصدهاتون بالاتر باشه...

----------


## saeid_NRT

پس خوبه عمق فاجعه اونقدرام که فک میکردم نیس!
ولی به  هر حال فاجعه س

----------


## ali_s9412

> آقا اصلان میشه بگی منبع این چیزایی که نوشتی کجا یا چه کسی هست ؟ .... تازه آخرش من نفهمیدم که چی شد ؟ مثلا برا من که معدل کتبیم 14.5 هست و نمرات درسام هم با کمی بالا و پایین در همین حده ... اگر درصدای کنکورم در حد رتبه 1000 منطقه 2 امسال باشه با تاثیر نمرات نهایی رتبم کنکور 93 چقدر میشه ؟


*
نمیشه به طور 100% گفت که میتونی یا نمیتونی چون همه نمرات تراز میشه و معلوم نیس چقدر رتبه جابجا میکنه ولی خب با توجه به نهاییای 20 که کم نیستن شانسو خیلی میاره پایین
به خاطر همین هم هستش که حساسیت مارو این قضیه باید خیلی زیاد باشه ما نباید حتی از یه نیم نمره هم بگذریم همین نیم نمره ممکنه رشته و آخرش آیندمونو تغییر بده*

----------


## ali_s9412

> منبع نداره!چون این روش تو خیلی مراحل روش سازمان سنجش نیس!ولی نتیجه هر دو با تقریب خوبی یکیه..
> میشه گفت تفاوتشون در نحوه جمع و تفریقه..
> +
> هدف تاپیک اینی که خواستی نیس!چون پراکندگی معدل رو نداریم
> هدف این بود که بگیم با معدل  پایین هم میشه رتبه خوب آورد(تو سال 86 و 87 هم 15 درصد تاثیر مستقیم بود فک کنم)
> 
> تراز کل دو جزء داره:1- تراز نمرات کتبی نهایی               2-تراز کنکور
> مثلا شما تو کنکور در حد رتبه 4 رقمی ظاهر شدید..بنابراین تراز کنکورتون با داوطلبای دیگه که درصدایی مثل شما زدن یکیه
> 
> ...


این اولین ساله که سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر قطعی و مستقیم میذاره و ما نیمدونیم این تاثیرش چقدر میتونه رتبه ها رو جابجا کنه
مثالایی که شما میزنی همه مال سالهای قبله که تاثیر مثبت بوده اصلا با نحوه پذیرش امسال از زمین تا زیرزمین فرق داره
تاثیر قطعی سوابق به طور حتم طبق گفته رئیس سازمان سنجش میتونه تاثیر منفی داشته باشه و 100%  در رتبه بندی ها دخالت کنه.یکیو بکشه بالا یکیو هم بکشه پایین

----------


## Aslan

> این اولین ساله که سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر قطعی و مستقیم میذاره و ما نیمدونیم این تاثیرش چقدر میتونه رتبه ها رو جابجا کنه
> مثالایی که شما میزنی همه مال سالهای قبله که تاثیر مثبت بوده اصلا با نحوه پذیرش امسال از زمین تا زیرزمین فرق داره
> تاثیر قطعی سوابق به طور حتم طبق گفته رئیس سازمان سنجش میتونه تاثر منفی داشته باشه و 100% خیلی در رتبه بندی ها دخالت کنه


راستیتش نمیدونستم این همه بحث میشه...
*تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی تو اولین سالای اجراش مستقیم بود(86 تا 88)*
و اینکه تو *پست ابتدایی* گفتم تاثیر مثبت که پارسال اعمال میشد خیلی راحت بدست میاد.این هایی که من گفتم واسه تاثیر مستقیمه.کاش اول روش رو نگاه میکردی..
درباره میزان تاثیر هم تو *پست قبل* افتضاح ترین حالت رو گفتم..

----------


## House M.D

طبق گفته یه مشاور توی سال قبل اگر کسی مثلا امتحان نهایی زیستش رو 20 میاورد یه ترازی حدود 10000 تا 120000 از  نمره کتبیش میاورد ... حالا امسال سقف ترازی که نمره کتبی نهایی یه درس میتونه بیاره چنده ؟ 
من از متنی که اصلان نوشته برداشت کردم که این سقف امسال 3750  شده ... درسته؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> این اولین ساله که سوابق تحصیلی تاثیر قطعی و مستقیم میذاره و ما نیمدونیم این تاثیرش چقدر میتونه رتبه ها رو جابجا کنه
> مثالایی که شما میزنی همه مال سالهای قبله که تاثیر مثبت بوده اصلا با نحوه پذیرش امسال از زمین تا زیرزمین فرق داره
> تاثیر قطعی سوابق به طور حتم طبق گفته رئیس سازمان سنجش میتونه تاثیر منفی داشته باشه و 100%  در رتبه بندی ها دخالت کنه.یکیو بکشه بالا یکیو هم بکشه پایین


*من نیمدونستم اون موقع مستقیم بوده ولی خب اونجا 15 درصد بوده اونم فقط معدل کتبی بوده نه درس به درس
هنوز 85 درصد ، کنکور تاثیر داشته
بازم شرایطش با امسال خیلی فرق داره*
*آقا مخلص کلام ، در امسال این یه واقعیته محضه که تاثیر سوابق به طور قطعی میتونه تاثیر منفی بدی بزاره  برا اونایی که نهایی پایین دارن و دارن برای رشته های تاپ تلاش میکنن چون همونطوری که گفتم همین نیم نمره هم قدرت اینو داره که رتبه ها رو جابجا کنه و کلا اون رشته دلخواهو داوطلب نیاره ، این یه واقعیته جو منفی من نمیدم به خاطر همینه که میگم دست از اعتراض و شکایت نکشیم و در کنارش سفت به درس بچسبیم*

----------


## زری

حالا اعتراض کردن چیزیرو تغییر میده اخه تو این مملکت هرکی هر کاری دوست داره میکنه

----------


## Alfredo

*مطمئن هستین که این توضیحاتتون درسته؟ سازمان سنجش تمام نحوه ی تاثیر معدل رو تو آخرین پیک سنجش اعلام کرده و کاملا با اینی که شما داری میگی متفاوته دوست عزیز   هرچند تو بد بودن هر دو تفاوتی وجود نداره..هر دو به ضرر داوطلب هستش
از اینجا دانلود کنین و صفحه 4 رو بخونین
نحوه و روش محاسبه تاثیر معدل کتبی  در کنکور سراسری 93
*

----------


## Alfredo

*آقا خبر های رسیده حاکی از اینه که بنده تاریخ نظر ها رو ندیدم و نظر ها مال یک سال قبلا..شرمنده..عذرخواهی  میکنم d:*

----------


## amirh7

سال 86 و 87 15 درصد تاثیر مثبت بود نه تاثیر مستقیم خود سنجش هم اعلام کرد امسال اولین سال تاثیر مستقیم هست 
تو این که معدل نمیتونه جلو قبول شدن رشته خوب را بگیره حرفی نیست اما شما اونم ببین که مثلا رتبش 2000 شده و میتونه دارو و پزشکی قبول بشه  به خاطر معدل رتبش میشه 2500 و رشته های خوب را از دست میده

----------

